# Need Help Identifying a Work of Music



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

At the closing credits of the film Wagner with Richard Burton is a song that is performed- no credit is given. I was wondering if someone here can help me identify it.

The credits begin at appx. 2hr. 30min. on this link.






Much thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------

